# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  .●•°•●.اكتب اجمل عباره مرت عليك بالانجليزي.●•°•●.

## Taka

*.●•°•●.اكتب اجمل عباره مرت عليك بالانجليزي.●•°•●.*

*كل ماعليكم كتابة احلى عبارة مرت عليكم باللغة الانجليزية ولاتنسوا الترجمه ...*
*وانا حبدأ طبعا في وايد جمل وعبارات مرت بس انا بكتب وحده الحين ...*
*Look... The moon is calling u*
*See... The stars are shining for u*
*Lesten... The bird are singing to u*
*Hear .. My heart says imiss u*

*والترجمه ...*

*انظر للقمر يناديك...*
*انظر النجوم تضئ لاجلك...*
*استمع الطيور تغني لك...*
*اسمع قلبي يقول انا مشتاق لك...*


*هاشرايكم الجمله والموضوع حلوين صح ...*

----------


## كبرياء

*الله حلووووين العبارات* 

*I whish to see my self in your eyes* 


*اتمنى ان ارى نفسي في عيناكـ*


*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو أخوي مهرشاد ولاعدمنا جديدكـ* 

*تحيــــــــــااتيـ*

----------


## روح الحياة

هاذي أحلى جملة سمعتها والله اقول الفتها المهمbe cool i hate school

----------


## Taka

*مشكورن مشكورين اعزائي ع المشاركه بالجمل الجميله ...كل يوم شاركوا ...*
*وانا بعد بحط جملــه ...*

*If The God With Us Who Can Be Aginst Us...*

*والترجمــه ...*

*أذا كان الله معنا من سيكون ضدنا...*

----------


## azoozee

الله يعطيك العافية مهرشاد ...

----------


## Taka

*اللــه يعافيك اخــوي ومشكــور ع المرور ...*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*DON'T frown. You never know who is falling in love with your smile

لاتتجهم ، أنت لا تعلم من سيقع في حب ابتسامتك :))

دمتــ بود 
*

----------


## Taka

اللــــــه جملـــه حلوه اختــي ...
مشكـــوره ع المشاركــه ...

----------


## اطياف

Some people make the world SPECIAL just by being in it
* بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ، فقط بتواجدهم فيها*

----------


## أديْمَ الكُوْنَ

* 
To silence the voice of the silent voice

 { مهرشاد}

شكراً لكَ ع موضوعكَ الرائع

دمتَ بود
\*

----------


## Taka

اختـــي اطياف مشكوره ع المشاركه بالجمله الجميله ...
اخــوي أديْمَ الكُوْنَ والله مشاركة الاروع ...

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

لا تلعب بالنار تحرق اصابعك
dont play by fire to burn your hand

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

لتصحيح الخطا
لا تلعب بالنار لتحرق يدك

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختــي الفراشه الحائرة ع المشاركة ...

----------


## ملاك الررروح

الله يعطيك العافية..
بصراحة لما جيت بكتب ما ذكرت شيء
بس حبيت اشارك
you are much too kind to me 
أنت عطوف عليّ 
good luck

----------


## Taka

وكككككك كلنا جي ...
ومشكوره ع المرور ...

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

الانسان كالوردة المتفتحة اذا انكسر  فقط تلاشىء جمالة
هذة مقولة من عندي اتمنى ان تكون صحيحة وتعجبك
تحياااتي
humen*bean like oben flawer if brikes   * 
*just disapear the buteiful thing*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

Give me a hand
والمعنى أعطني يدك ..
جملة تستخدم عندما تريد مساعدة شخص ما ..
وأحتواء ألامه ..
هي أصغر جملة ..
ومن أكثر الجمل التي أعشقها..
وأحببت أن أشارككم بها ..
موضوع رائع جدا..
وفي ذات الوقت هو قيم ..
تقبل مروري ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## بنت البلوش

موضــــــــوع غاوي 
....................
you dont have a story
............................
ماعندك سالفه 
ههههههههه حلوه صح

----------


## fatemah

شكري الخالص لسموكِ على الموضوع الرائع,,, ونحن بإنتظار الأروع من قلمكم المعطاء,,, لا حُرمنا هذا الإبداع في منتدانا الغالي,,,


Man Without Woman Like Fifty Without Five

ومعناها

الرجل من دون المرأة مثل الخمسون من دون خمسة
تحياتي

----------


## ساحر الشرق

Thr diamonde was just a piece of coal
that did well under the pressure

الألماسه كانت عباره عن قطعة فحم 
ابلت بلاء حسنا تحت الضغط العالي

----------


## شذاوي

يسلمووووووو وكثروا من المشاركات 

وموضوع جد جد اكثر من رائع 

A man can do no more than he can

الترجمه:

لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها

----------


## شذاوي

اينما تذهب لن تجد خيرا من وطنك

East or west,home is best


واتمنى ان يستمر هذا الموضوع الشيق 

ولك الشكر الجزيل يا مهر شاد

----------


## soosah2

عفوا بس حبيت اصحح بعض الاخطاء 
Give me a hand
والصحيح 

Give me your hand
________________
الثاني وان شاء الله ما تزعلون 
human  like open flower if he breakage  
just disappear  his beauty
كذه يكون معناها أصح يعني 
الانسان مثل الزهرة المفتوحة إذا كسر يختفي جماله 


مع خالص شكري لاهتمامكم

----------


## soosah2

أما أنا بالنسبة لي فأجمل عبارة مرت علي هي :

the friend is lik the candle that light our life 
الصديق كالشمعة التي تضيء حياتنا

----------


## بنت القائم

if you need me   i will being with you

----------


## غرام العاشقين

MALE BIRDS ARE COLOUR FUL

IN OR TO ATTRACT FEMALE

BIRDS


تعني ...

ذكر العصافير ملون كي يجذب أنثى العصافير

يسلموو خيي

مهووور

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي

----------


## Taka

*تسلمون تسلمون اخواني عالمشاركه الحلوه*
*الله لايحرمنا منها*

----------


## Taka

*you can fool some people some time but you can't fool all the people all the time*

*تستطيع ان تخدع الناس بعض اأحيان ولكن لا تستطيع ان تخدع الناس كل الوقت

**
*

----------

